# Wanted: Maui Jan 16-18



## Premier (Jan 9, 2015)

Any resort, any size will do.  West Maui preferred but not required.


----------



## Luanne (Jan 9, 2015)

If  you don't get any responses, try vrbo.

http://www.vrbo.com/vacation-rentals/usa/hawaii/maui/west-maui?from-date=2015-01-16&to-date=2015-01-18


----------

